# Chickenpox?



## TheBugsMomma

Hi my 2 year old might have chickenpox and I need opinions. I am so confused. So friend A's daughter had chicken pox about a month ago. Friends B and C's kids were exposed. We saw friend C's kids regularly from then until now. B's kids got the chicken pox and C's kids didn't show any symptoms. Now last Wednesday my dd woke up with a few spots on her face and we though bug bites. Saturday she woke up with a few more (less than 10 total) and we thought this might be chicken pox and we stayed home for a few days. They never blistered just stayed red, slightly raised then healed. Now she woke up with 10 more all over today! 
She acts fine. Never had a fever or acted sick at all. Do you think she has it?


----------



## elliha

Might be, have you compared to pictures online? The pox can go in installments but she should have had at least a couple that were not healed once the new ones broke out.


----------



## profe

Usually you need to see the pox at all three stages to get a good diagnosis.

Are you still nursing a lot? If so it might be keeping it from a full eruption maybe. When dd got them at 4, her brother who was 4 months got like 2 spots on his belly, nothing else.


----------



## TheBugsMomma

She nurses around 3 times a day. Also she's not itchy. Are they always really itchy?


----------



## TheBugsMomma

I looked online and the pictures all look so bad! She doesn't look that spotty.


----------



## Turquesa

Chicken pox usually isn't as bad as the pictures online show. Have you had her looked at be a pediatrician or naturopath? That would be handy, anyway, so that you can prove natural immunity in order to enroll her things like preschool.


----------



## freidariviere

Chickenpox is caused by a virus, there is no cure. Shingles is caused by the same virus, once you've had chickenpox the virus stays dormant in your body and can cause shingles at times when you are run down etc. You can't catch shingles, but you can catch chickenpox from someone with the shingles. Apparently if you've had chickenpox, but not shingles it is possible to vaccinate so you don't get shingles. There is also a chickenpox vaccination which is given to babies at 18 months if they haven't already had the virus(in Australia).


----------



## profe

freidariviere said:


> Chickenpox is caused by a virus, there is no cure. Shingles is caused by the same virus, once you've had chickenpox the virus stays dormant in your body and can cause shingles at times when you are run down etc. You can't catch shingles, but you can catch chickenpox from someone with the shingles. Apparently if you've had chickenpox, but not shingles it is possible to vaccinate so you don't get shingles. There is also a chickenpox vaccination which is given to babies at 18 months if they haven't already had the virus(in Australia).


If you get chickenpox OR the chickenpox vaccine, you can still get shingles. Once the virus is in you, no matter the source, it can reawaken. From my understanding, vaccinating for shingles is more about reboosting the immunity. People used to get this natural boosting as the children in their lives caught chickenpox, but now we've vaxxed ourselves out of that benefit. Needless to say, when my daughter had chickenpox I made sure to steal as many hugs and cuddles as possible to up my immunity.


----------



## rickysmith

Might be, have you in comparison to images online? The pox can go in installments but she should have had at least a several that were not recovered once the new ones split out.


----------

